# conky plus LUA compile error



## vinkler (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi, 
There is a solution to the problem?
Two attempts, native and Virtualbox.
FreeBSD 10-RELEASE


```
checking for LUA51... yes
checking for cairo... yes
checking for cairo_xlib... yes
checking for tolua++... no
checking for tolua++5.1... no
checking for tolua++-5.1... no
configure: error: tolua++, tolua++5.1, or tolua++-5.1 is required for Lua extras.
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to ntarmos@ceid.upatras.gr [maintainer] and attach
the "/usr/ports/sysutils/conky/work/conky-1.9.0/config.log" including the
output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to
provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. a
/usr/local/sbin/pkg-static info -g -Ea).
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/sysutils/conky
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## talsamon (Aug 25, 2014)

`cd /usr/ports/lang/tolua++ && make install clean`


----------



## vinkler (Aug 25, 2014)

Thank You!


----------

